# Jvc dila 4810u



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have several "high end" clients. This weekend I installed a new HT for one with the following. He didnt go all out on the audio but the JVC right out of the box was astonishing....after an hour of tweaking its just jaw dropping gorgeous and Im going to have one soon as I can save the $$$$ 
The Audyssey MultEQ XT did a fantastic job calibrating the room.... I demo'd a few scenes from BATTLESHIP and PROMETHEUS and we were all giddy after that..... 

JVC DLA-RS4810U 4K projector\Stewart Tiburon 135" screen
Denon 2113ci 4k AVR
Polk Audio 255rt center channel
Polk Audio 265rt L-R-SR-SL-SBR-SBL
Polk Audio PSW-I8M


Read more: Jealous again - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, I'm really please with my X35 (RS46) but I don't really think JVCs qualify as 'high end', more like mid range really considering that SIM Lumis and the like cost many times more, let alone things like custom install models using DCI technology that come to six figure sums. 

Still it's pretty amazing what you can get for a couple of grand (sterling) these days.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes your right . I just cant think that big (yet) :dontknow:


----------

